# Looking for some band saw info and help



## David Van Asperen (Aug 18, 2015)

When I got the E Z Boardwalk 40 I got extra blades but after reading the info sheet it states to use83 ss for small, hard or frozen logs up to 10 inch in diameter. For 10 to 20 inch in diameter logs use 87 ss, and for 20 inch and larger use 93 ss in both soft and hardwood.
What does the "ss" stand for ? The blade length is 14 ft 6 inches by 1 1/4 inch.
Do any of you sharpen your own blades? If so what do you use?
Thanks again for rising to my rescue.
All the blades I got were the 87 ss, was wondering if I need to get something different

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 26, 2015)

Good Question, I have been looking into getting a portable sawmill here this week and I would have came across that and asked the same question.


----------



## justallan (Aug 26, 2015)

On my first mill I used Woodmizer and Cooks blades and found them to be the same. On the new mill I go thru Kasco and get blades for about $14 and think they are just as good as the others, but WAAYYY cheaper.
How most blades are identified are by your tooth angle. The harder the wood, the less tooth angle you want. On pine, juniper and box elder I use 10 degree blades. Norm and I tried using 10 degree on some apple and the EZ Jr actually pulled into to the wood fast enough that the blade was diving, I should have used less tooth angle.
I would imagine SS is stainless, but don't know.
I'm about to start sharpening and setting my own with the set-up that I got from Cliff. Once I figure it out I may start sharpening for others.
Definitely check out Kasco blades though, they work great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is a link to the Timberwolf page
Lots of good info there.
http://www.suffolkmachinery.com/1-to-2-blades.html
SS may also be silicone steel?
But I am not sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 26, 2015)

My problem is that there blades are $10 more and I don't feel that they are any better. Just my opinion though.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Aug 26, 2015)

I will have to try the others. 
I got a box of 8 or 10 when I bought the mill plus I bought a box of 10.


----------



## justallan (Aug 26, 2015)

I've heard that some companies will give you a couple complimentary bands of different styles, but I haven't done it for the reason that there is so little hardwood for me to saw that it would just be me begging. Now if they tried to give me a couple of something that I use much to try to get my business, I'd be all over it.


----------

